# Hello animal lovers...



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

I am very new to this forum and would like to tell you a little about myself. First of all my user name is heston, it is taken from my favorite actor Charlton Heston who died a few years ago. I have had a major crush on him all of my life. For those who don't know him automatically, he played Moses in The Ten Commandments and was in many movies.

I am a retired lady and enjoy not having to work every day. Besides keeping my home clean, I love to read and enjoy nighttime TV and of course taking care of Autumn.

My first cat was named Misty and she was the love of my life, with my help she crossed the Bridge on Nov. 22nd three years ago, I still miss her terribly. She lived to be almost 16 years old as you can see in my signature. I mourn her till this day.

Not long after I lost Misty, I adopted a beautiful Tortie from a shelter. She is very cute with the beautiful Fall colors so I named her Autumn. She has been with me for almost three years. 

Sorry this got so long but I am very happy to be here and just wanted to share, thanks for looking if you got this far :thumb


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Charlton Heston fan! Not yet retired, but looking forward to the day...


----------

